# FMC USA 2014



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 27, 2014)

FMC USA will be held in (at least) 7 locations on October 26, 2014.

http://www.cubingusa.com/fmcusa2014/index.php


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow, this is a neat idea. I'll go if I can.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 27, 2014)

Tried registering and I got this error:

INSERT INTO fmcusa2014 (cusaid, fname, lname, email, wcaid, country, birthdate, gender, confirm, zip, guests, judge, scramble, ip, comments, map, contactme, regconf, regconfkey, fee, site, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 333oh, 333bld, fmc, 333ft, magic, mmagic, sq1, pyra, mega, clock, 444bld, 555bld, 333mlt, skewb)


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow, this is incredible!!


----------



## Mikel (Aug 27, 2014)

I think this competition will be awesome! 

I also got a similar error to Keaton when trying to register.


----------



## keyan (Aug 27, 2014)

worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php?regionId=China&years=only%2B2011&pattern=fm&list=List

One in Atlanta too.


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 27, 2014)

*FAQ*

Q: Is the competition open to spectators?
A: Yes, but you will get bored quickly. Very quickly.

lol


----------



## Bob (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm working on finding a New Jersey location. The first one I had in mind fell through. Fingers crossed.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 27, 2014)

keyan said:


> worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php?regionId=China&years=only%2B2011&pattern=fm&list=List



OK, so apparently the idea has been done before  Nevertheless, it's a cool idea.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 27, 2014)

Hype...


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2014)

First ever multi-city competition?
Also: How are awards being done with the many cities?

Sounds like a great opportunity for many people.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes! Really looking forward to this, I couldn't go to MIT FMC because of the SATs this past may, so now I can go! I even checked just to make sure it's not on the same day as the SATs this year lol. Hopefully I'll get a mo3!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 27, 2014)

Awesome idea, since you're starting all attempts at once I'm assuming that's done to use the same scrambles? Pretty cool that you might have 150-250 people at an FMC only comp.

Looking forward to my first mo3 at... World's next year


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 27, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> First ever multi-city competition?



Nope: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FMUkraine2014

Also, China did something similar to this, but each location was considered a separate competition.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 27, 2014)

Registration should be fixed now. Sorry for the problems, and thanks for reporting, Keaton.

Added Atlanta; we'll have more details soon.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 27, 2014)

So will everyone have the same scrambles? And will there be separate awards for this for each location or what?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 27, 2014)

Everyone will have the same scrambles. We'll probably do separate awards per site as well as overall awards, but this isn't completely decided yet.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 27, 2014)

Conspiracy theory: Tim proposed this competition so that people would lose their PB streaks and he can keep his WR of 41.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 27, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Conspiracy theory: Tim proposed this competition so that people would lose their PB streaks and he can keep his WR of 41.




I also think this is true!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 27, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Conspiracy theory: Tim proposed this competition so that people would lose their PB streaks and he can keep his WR of 41.



Oh, I know he's trying to sabotage me. I'm right on his tail.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 28, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Conspiracy theory: Tim proposed this competition so that people would lose their PB streaks and he can keep his WR of 41.



NAR*

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...quest-Thread&p=1011604&viewfull=1#post1011604


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 28, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> NAR*
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...quest-Thread&p=1011604&viewfull=1#post1011604


So you can't confirm nor deny this statement?


----------



## RageCuber (Aug 28, 2014)

This would be my second comp. plz tell me
What fmc means. And what's different about 
This comp?


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 28, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> This would be my second comp. plz tell me
> What fmc means. And what's different about
> This comp?



FMC means fewest moves competition (or challenge) and you try to solve a 3x3 with the fewest amount of moves possible. You have an hour to devise a solution, which you write down. Top solvers will do it in under 30 moves, and they don't use CFOP or a speedsolving method. This comp is only for FMC, where there will be 3 rounds of it. 

Btw, all of your questions could have been easily answered by going to the website.


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 28, 2014)

Could we get a venue in the Northwest area?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 29, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> FMC means fewest moves competition (or challenge) and you try to solve a 3x3 with the fewest amount of moves possible. You have an hour to devise a solution, which you write down. Top solvers will do it in under 30 moves, and they don't use CFOP or a speedsolving method. This comp is only for FMC, where there will be 3 rounds of it.
> 
> Btw, all of your questions could have been easily answered by going to the website.



There aren't three rounds. There are three attempts of a single round.


----------



## Bob (Aug 29, 2014)

Another venue of mine fell through. If anyone in my area has a venue reasonably close by that they can secure let me know. I will continue to search for the next week or so.


----------



## RageCuber (Aug 29, 2014)

I would go if there was A closer location. 2 1/2 hours was worth it for Indiana 2014, but I don't even do fewest moves


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would totally go, but 4 hour travel time just for 3 FMC attempts might not be ideal 

Also Tim, I love the FAQ on the front page.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 1, 2014)

I just got my first sub 30 so hopefully I can replicate that in this comp! 28 moves to be precise.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would go, but it is Homecoming/Cadet Promotion Day.


----------



## Nuster (Sep 2, 2014)

Finally a competition in Atlanta,
aaaaaaand it's only FMC.


----------



## lucascube (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been doing hardcore fmc. It would be cool if I could go to one of these locations!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 2, 2014)

lucascube said:


> I've been doing hardcore fmc. It would be cool if I could go to one of these locations!



Indianapolis, IN is only 3 away from Lexington, KY. I guess I don't remember exactly where you are from. I'm driving 3 hours to Saint Paul.


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 2, 2014)

lucascube said:


> I've been doing hardcore fmc. It would be cool if I could go to one of these locations!



Come visit DC/College Park!


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 2, 2014)

The website says there might be a few more possible locations in addition to Atlanta. Any hint as to what those might be? I wanna go ahead and finalize my registration for MD before I forget, and would wait if there was one closer


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 2, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> The website says there might be a few more possible locations in addition to Atlanta. Any hint as to what those might be? I wanna go ahead and finalize my registration for MD before I forget, and would wait if there was one closer



Bob's mentioned in the thread that he's looking for space in NY, and I've heard that AJ/Dan are looking for a space near Denver, but that's irrelevant to you.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 10, 2014)

Yorktown, Virginia has finalized a venue. Check the official FMC USA 2014 venues page for all location details.


----------



## Bob (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks to Alex Maass, we have also added a venue in New York City.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 14, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> Could we get a venue in the Northwest area?



According to the website, there is a location listed for Seattle, WA now.



> The Seattle location will be at Card Kingdom.
> Card Kingdom
> 5105 Leary Ave NW
> Seattle, WA 98107


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 1, 2014)

How long does it take from registration and payment to appear on the list of competitors?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 1, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> How long does it take from registration and payment to appear on the list of competitors?



As soon as payment processes, PayPal's API should send the info to our servers and verify payment. If you aren't seeing your name and the payment cleared, you should use the contact form to figure out what happened.


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 1, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> As soon as payment processes, PayPal's API should send the info to our servers and verify payment. If you aren't seeing your name and the payment cleared, you should use the contact form to figure out what happened.



PayPal Sent me a receipt verifying the payment, but appears not to have communicated that to your servers, as it still tells me that I need to pay to complete my registration. Should I wait,or use the contact form?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 1, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> PayPal Sent me a receipt verifying the payment, but appears not to have communicated that to your servers, as it still tells me that I need to pay to complete my registration. Should I wait,or use the contact form?



Send an email, and provide information about the transaction (transaction ID, date, name of account holder, etc.)


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Have details about the NYC location been posted?


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 1, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Send an email, and provide information about the transaction (transaction ID, date, name of account holder, etc.)



Will do. Thanks!


----------



## Bob (Oct 1, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Have details about the NYC location been posted?



Yes, a while ago!


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 1, 2014)

Bob said:


> Yes, a while ago!



The website still says they will be posted soon on the Travel page.


----------



## Bob (Oct 8, 2014)

updated nyc venue details


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2014)

I just thought I'd bump this to remind everyone that registration closes tonight at midnight. Preregistration isn't considered valid if it hasn't been paid, so if you signed up but didn't pay online and pay at the door, you pay $20, not $10.


----------



## IQubic (Oct 26, 2014)

THE SEATTLE LOCATION HAS CHANGED

700 Broadway street


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 26, 2014)

Results are posted: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=FMCUSA2014

Scrambles:
1. F' R L2 F B2 R F U2 B U' D2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2
2. L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' F' R' F' D2 F2 L2 D R F U'
3. B2 U R2 D U L2 D2 U' L2 B U2 R' F2 D2 L' F R' D' L' U'

I'll post my solutions later.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 26, 2014)

Can't believe I got 27 on arguably the worst scramble.  Will post that solution tomorrow after school.


----------



## Torch (Oct 27, 2014)

Here are my Atlanta location winning solutions:



Spoiler: F' R L2 F B2 R F U2 B U' D2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2



U2 R2 B R2 B//2x2x2
L' F L//2x2x3
F D2 F'//Orient edges
D' R2 D R D R D2 R' D *R2*//2C2E
*R'* B D2 B' D2 B R' B' D' B D B R B2 D R//R perm

Solution: U2 R2 B R2 B L' F L F D2 F' D' R2 D R D R D2 R' D R B D2 B' D2 B R' B' D' B D B R B2 D R (36)





Spoiler: L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' F' R' F' D2 F2 L2 D R F U'



F L2 F R2 U'//2x2x2
D B D2 B R'//XCross
U F D F' U'//2nd pair
R' D R D' R' D R//3rd pair
D L' D' L B D' *B' D B D' B'*//4th pair
*B D B' D' B'* L B2 D' B' D' B D B' L'//T perm

Solution: F L2 F R2 U' D B D2 B R' U F D F' U' R' D R D' R' D R D L' D' L B D' B2 L B2 D' B' D' B D B' L' (38)





Spoiler: B2 U R2 D U L2 D2 U' L2 B U2 R' F2 D2 L' F R' D' L' U'



Working on inverse
F' D2 F U' L' D' L'//2x2x2
R D' *F2*//2x2x3
*F'* R F//Orient some edges
R' D R2 D' R *D*//F2L-1
*D* R D' R2 D R D' R' D R D'//F2L
U' B U R U' B' U B R' B' R2//LL

Solution: R2 B R B' U' B U R' U' B' U D R' D' R D R' D' R2 D R' D2 R' D R2 D' R F' R' F' D R' L' D L U F' D2 F (39)


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 27, 2014)

Fun FMC USA stats!


LocationNumber of CompetitorsNumber of AttemptsNumber of SuccessesSuccess RateOverall AverageYorktown, VA13266.67%33.5Ann Arbor, MI9272696.30%35.53846New York, NY39666.67%36Pasadena, CA6171058.82%36.1Cambridge, MA4121083.33%36.8College Park, MD6181266.67%37Berkeley, CA11322268.75%37.31818St. Paul, MN514964.29%38Seattle, WA5151280.00%38.33333Indianapolis, IN266100.00%41Atlanta, GA7181266.67%41.91667



Spoiler: R Code





```
FMC = read.csv("fmclocation.csv", header=T)
locations = as.vector(unique(FMC$Location))

comps = function(loc) {
  return(length(FMC$Location[FMC$Location == loc]))
}

num_comps = sapply(locations, comps)

attempts = function(loc) {
  return(length(FMC$Location[FMC$Location == loc & FMC$X1 != "DNS"]) + 
           length(FMC$Location[FMC$Location == loc & FMC$X2 != "DNS"]) + 
           length(FMC$Location[FMC$Location == loc & FMC$X3 != "DNS"]))
}

num_attempts = sapply(locations, attempts)

success = function(loc) {
  return(length(FMC$Location[FMC$Location == loc & !is.na(as.numeric(as.character(FMC$X1)))]) + 
           length(FMC$Location[FMC$Location == loc & !is.na(as.numeric(as.character(FMC$X2)))]) + 
           length(FMC$Location[FMC$Location == loc & !is.na(as.numeric(as.character(FMC$X3)))]))
}

num_success = sapply(locations, success)

average = function(loc) {
  return(mean(c(as.numeric(as.character(FMC$X1[FMC$Location==loc])), 
              as.numeric(as.character(FMC$X2[FMC$Location==loc])), 
              as.numeric(as.character(FMC$X3[FMC$Location==loc]))),
         na.rm=TRUE))
}

num_average = sapply(locations, average)

output = data.frame(locations, num_comps, num_attempts, num_success, num_success/num_attempts, num_average)
names(output) = c("Location", "Number of Competitors", "Number of Attempts", "Number of Successes", "Success Rate", "Overall Average")
output = output[order(output$Overall), ]

write.csv(output, file="fmcoutput.csv")
```




Download data file here: http://www.filedropper.com/fmclocation_1

EDIT: Noticed that there was some mislabeling of locations for ~4 people, this is now fixed.

Here are my solutions to my 31.67 mean today. Really happy with this result, and I hope we can do more FMC-dedicated comps in the future. 



Spoiler: F' R L2 F B2 R F U2 B U' D2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 (35)



N: U2 L' F L \\2x2x2 (4/4)
B U' D2 B' U \\2x2x3 (5/9)
R2 D R B R' B' \\F2L-1 (6/15)
I: D' R' D R F D' F' D2 \\L4C (8/23)

Skel: U2 (&) L' F L B U' D2 B' U (^) R2 D R B R' B' D2 F D F' R' D' R D

(&) D F2 D' B' D F2 D' B (0 cancelled)
(^) U' L U R2 U' L' U R2 (4 cancelled)

Final: U2 D F2 D' B' D F2 D' B L' F L B U' D2 B' L U R2 U' L' U D R B R' B' D2 F D F' R' D' R D (35)

IF: http://mf.qiyuuu.com/cube/if/3d186aed442d856d5b85b3f1c5230373.cube (32)



On scramble 1, I was trying to play around with stuff that preserved the blocks made by doing B' U2 on Normal and then L' F' L on Inverse, but this was taking way too much time. I started over with 20 minutes to go and quickly found this skeleton. I found the four move cancellation, had about 3 minutes left, and took the first 8 move comm I found -- not much was left. Turns out that based on the first insertion I picked, only 1 move would cancel. (Had I found one that cancelled 5 later in the skeleton, I could have cancelled 2 on L3C for a 32.)



Spoiler: L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' F' R' F' D2 F2 L2 D R F U' (31)



N: D L F U B2 U2 \\2x2x3 with wrong pair (6/6)
I: B D2 B' \\2x2x3 (3/9)
N: R' D' R \\Pseudo F2L-1 (3/13)
I: D' F D' \\F2L-1 (3/16)
N: D F' D' F D F D' F2 \\L4C (7/23)

Skel: (&) D L F U B2 U2 (^) R' D' R D F' D' F D F D' F2 D F' D B D2 B'

(&) B U' B' D' B U B' D (1 cancelled)
(^) U' R' D' R U R' D R (7 cancelled)

Final: B U' B' D' B U B' D2 L F U B2 U R' D' R U D F' D' F D F D' F2 D F' D B D2 B' (31)

IF: http://mf.qiyuuu.com/cube/if/9988c5274103cf815215a4886e74d3f1.cube (31)



This one was also a rush -- many great places to finish the F2L-1 that leave parity early on, had to get creative to break parity which caused an ugly skeleton. Turned this in incredibly close to the time limit.



Spoiler: B2 U R2 D U L2 D2 U' L2 B U2 R' F2 D2 L' F R' D' L' U' (29)



PM: U
N: F2 D R' \\2x2x2 (4/4)
F' L D2 F D \\2x2x3 (5/9)
F2 \\Place pair next to block (1/10)
I: L F' D F D' \\F2L-1 (5/15)
F' L F U L' U' L2 \\L3C (7/22)

Skel: F2 D R' F' L D2 F (&) D F2 L2 U L U' F' L' F D F' D' F L' U

(&): B2 D' F D B2 D' F' D (cancels 1)

Final: F2 D R' F' L D2 F B2 D' F D B2 D' F' D2 F2 L2 U L U' F' L' F D F' D' F L' U (29)

IF: http://mf.qiyuuu.com/cube/if/720ee8e38679a2f6cafc1614a43b8e12.cube (29)



In great contrast to the previous two solves, I found that 3 corner skeleton in about 10-15 minutes. Frustrated with the lack insertions available, but I'll take my first sub-30. 

With all the remaining time I had, I tried playing around with other skeletons -- something weird came up, but I can't make out what exactly happened in my notes -- reconstructing it doesn't leave the F2L-1 that I remembered. I'll repost if I can find it.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 27, 2014)

I dosed vbj on scrambles 2 and 3, but my solution to scramble 1 I'm truly proud of 

*F' R L2 F B2 R F U2 B U' D2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 (33)*


Spoiler



D2 ^ R' B R U2 // 2x2x2 [5]
R2 * B R2 // 2x2x3 [3/8]
D' B // Pair [2/10]
D2 R D' R2 D F' R F // F2L-1 [8/18]
D2 R' D2 R D' // AB4C [5/23]

^ [D' L' D, R'] // Insertion 1 [8-3/28]
* [R, B L2 B'] // Insertion 2 [8-3/33]

Final: D L' D R' D' L D B R U2 R' B L2 B' R' B L2 R2 D' B D2 R D' R2 D F' R F D2 R' D2 R D' (33)


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Fun FMC USA stats!
> 
> 
> LocationNumber of CompetitorsNumber of AttemptsNumber of SuccessesSuccess RateOverall AverageYorktown, VA13266.67%33.5Ann Arbor, MI9272696.30%35.53846New York, NY39666.67%36Pasadena, CA6171058.82%36.1Cambridge, MA4121083.33%36.8College Park, MD6181266.67%37Berkeley, CA11322268.75%37.31818St. Paul, MN514964.29%38Seattle, WA5151280.00%38.33333Indianapolis, IN266100.00%41Atlanta, GA7181266.67%41.91667


I thought there was a minimum number of competitors per event. I checked the regulations but couldn't find anything. And I guess that this qualifies as 1 event anyway. Still, it must have been strange for the 1 competitor in YorkTown


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 27, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> I thought there was a minimum number of competitors per event. I checked the regulations but couldn't find anything. And I guess that this qualifies as 1 event anyway. Still, it must have been strange for the 1 competitor in YorkTown



There used to be a regulation -- I believe that over time it was changed to a guideline (before there were separate guidelines) and then removed.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Oct 27, 2014)

I just tried these at home, and so sad that I wouldn't have been there because of great results which were 35 29 25 = 29.67~

1. F' R L2 F B2 R F U2 B U' D2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2


Spoiler



apply on normal:
U2 R2 B R2 L' F L B - 2x2x3 block
switch to inverse:
R2 B' L' F' L R2 B' R2 U2 - premoves
D2 R D2 R - 2x2x1 block
D2 B' D2 B D2 B' D2 B - 2 layers
B D R D' R' B' - OLL (cancel 1 move)
F' R F' L2 F R' F' L2 F2 - PLL
Solution: U2 R2 B R2 L' F L B R2 F2 L2 F R F' L2 F R' F B R D R' D' B2 D2 B D2 B' D2 B D2 R' D2 R' D2 (35 moves)

LOL, lots of D2s at the end of the solution!


2. L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' F' R' F' D2 F2 L2 D R F U'


Spoiler



apply on normal:
R2 U2 - premoves
F L F U - 2x2x2 block
D B2 R' B' D' B' D' B' D' B' D' - XXX-cross (B' D' x4 is ridiculous)
U R U' R' U R U' - 2 layers
D B R B' R' D' - OLL
PLL Skip!!
R2 - AUF (cancel 2 moves with premoves)
Solution: F L F U D B2 R' B' D' B' D' B' D' B' D' U R U' R' U R U' D B R B' R' D' U2 (29 moves)


3. B2 U R2 D U L2 D2 U' L2 B U2 R' F2 D2 L' F R' D' L' U'


Spoiler



apply on normal:
U - premove
F2 D R' - 2x2x2 block
F' L D2 F D - 2x2x3 block
switch to inverse:
L D' F' D2 L' F R D' F2 - premoves
U' F' D F D' F' L - XXX-cross
F' U' F' U F2 L F' L' - 2 layers
OLL Skip!!
PLL Skip!!
F - AUF
Solution: F2 D R' F' L D2 F D L' F' L F L' F2 U' F U F L' F D F' D' F U (25moves)


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 27, 2014)

Reconstructions (1st place in Ann Arbor, 4th overall):



Spoiler: 32



Scramble: F' R L2 F B2 R F U2 B U' D2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2

U2 L' F L // 2x2x2
D2 R' B2 R B // 2x2x3
R' // solve white cross piece
D B' D' B // f2l-1

two options from here:

R' D2 R D2 R' D R // f2l
F D L D2 L' D' L D2 L' D' F' // OLL, PLL skip no AUF

*Final solution (32 moves): U2 L' F L D2 R' B2 R B R' D B' D' B R' D2 R D2 R' D R F D L D2 L' D' L D2 L' D' F'*

or

R' D' R F D' F' // orient edges
D2 R' D R D' // All but last 3 corners

skeleton: U2 L' F L D2 R' B2 R B R' D B' D' B R' D' [@1] R F D' F' D2 R' D R D'
Insert at @1: F L' F' R2 F L F' R2

Insertion Finder couldn't cancel more than 1 either, so it's okay.

*Final solution (32 moves): U2 L' F L D2 R' B2 R B R' D B' D' B R' D' F L' F' R2 F L F' R' F D' F' D2 R' D R D'*

I submitted the top one 





Spoiler: 33 + a stupid 29 I missed that was right in front of my eyes -__-



Scramble: L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' F' R' F' D2 F2 L2 D R F U'
Inverse: U F' R' D' L2 F2 D2 F R F B L U2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 L'

On inverse: R' F' R' B2 U // 2x2x2
R' D F D F U F U'// 2x2x3, looks good for D2 premove, so I do that
D2 premove: F' D' F' D' F' // f2l-1
R D' F' D F D F' *D'* // skeleton
*D2* // because premove

Skeleton applied to inverse: R' F' R' B2 U R' D F D F U F U' F' D' F' D' F' R D' F' [@1] D F D R' D
Insert at @1: F' D F U2 F' D' F U2
Fewest moves: 33. 1 moves cancelled
*The final solution (33 moves): R' F' R' B2 U R' D F D F U F U' F' D' F' D' F' R D' F2 D F U2 F' D' F U2 D F D R' D*

That was the only thing Insertion Finder could even do to cancel for that. 


Oh my god. I just found a 29 in like 10 seconds. Ugh, I suck. All I had to do was that obvious D' when I was doing f2l-1. I'M SOOOO DUMB.

D2 premove on inverse: 
R' F' R' B2 U // 2x2x2
R' D F D F U F U' // 2x2x3
D' F' *D' F' D'* // solve F2L 
*D F D'* F' D' L D2 F D' F' D F D' F' L' // COLL, EPLL skip
D2 // because premove

29 moves for inverse: R' F' R' B2 U R' D F D F U F U' D' F' D2 F' D' L D2 F D' F' D F D' F' L' D2 
*Final (unofficial, 29 moves): D2 L F D F' D' F D F' D2 L' D F D2 F D U F' U' F' D' F' D' R U' B2 R F R*



Here's my 27 move solution that won for the third solve, and also is PB:



Spoiler: 27



Scramble: B2 U R2 D U L2 D2 U' L2 B U2 R' F2 D2 L' F R' D' L' U'
Inverse: U L D R F' L D2 F2 R U2 B' L2 U D2 L2 U' D' R2 U' B2

On the inverse: 
U' // 2x1x1 block
SWITCH

On normal scramble [U premove]: 
F2 D R' // 2x2x2
F' L D2 F D F2 // 2x2x3 + cross edge thingy. (Yes, I did actually do that F2, Kit, although I decided to do that later when I saw easy pseudo block after this switch)
SWITCH

On inverse [F2 D' F' D2 L' F R D' F2 premove]:
U' // fix 2x2x3
L F' D F D' // f2l-1
SWITCH

On normal [D F' D' F L' U premove]
F2 D R' F' L D2 F D *F2*// inverse of the last premove, so back to f2l-1
*F'* D' L D L F // Put in last pair while pairing the LL pieces, somehow getting me skeleton minus three corners. Cancellation at beginning, too. During the solve, I just thought of it as inserting the yellow pair in, not using a weird alg to insert the F2L pair on the red side.

Final *20 move skeleton*, after ~30 minutes: F2 D R' F' L D2 F * *D* F D' L D L F D F' D' F L' U 

Insert at *: B2 D' F D B2 D' F' *D*

Only could cancel 1 move. Insertion Finder couldn't find better, at least. 

*Final Solution (27 moves): F2 D R' F' L D2 F B2 D' F D B2 D' F' D2 F D' L D L F D F' D' F L' U*


----------



## Stefan (Oct 27, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> ```
> comps = function(loc) {
> return(length(FMC$Location[FMC$Location == loc]))
> }
> ```



Thanks for showing the program and for the data. But why the above way and not like this?

```
comps = function(loc) {
  return sum(FMC$Location == loc)
}
```


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 27, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Thanks for showing the program and for the data. But why the above way and not like this?
> 
> ```
> comps = function(loc) {
> ...



Because that would be way too efficient.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice competition format and very nice results!


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 28, 2014)

Attempt 1 (scramble: *F' R L2 F B2 R F U2 B U' D2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2*)



Spoiler



U2 L' F L //2x2x2 (4/4)
D2 R' B2 R B //2x2x3 (5/9)
R' D B' D' B //Cross + 3rd pair (5/14)
D' F' R F R' D R' D R //Solve edges + 2 corners (9/23)
D F D B D' F' D B' D //Last 3 corners (9/32)

*Final solution: U2 L' F L D2 R' B2 R B R' D B' D' B D' F' R F R' D R' D R D F D B D' F' D B' D (32) *



Attempt 2 (scramble: *L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' F' R' F' D2 F2 L2 D R F U'*) 


Spoiler



L U B' F' L2 F' D2 //2x2x2 + set up BOY/OB corner-edge pair (7/7)
U' R' B2 U2 B //2x2x3 (5,12)
U' R' F R' F' R //Cross + 3rd pair (6/18)
R B' R' B //F2L 4 + edge control (4/22)
B' U F U' B U F' //Niklas (7/29)

*Final solution: L U B' F' L2 F' D2 U' R' B2 U2 B U' R' F R' F' R2 B' R' U F U' B U F' (26)*



Attempt 3 (scramble: *B2 U R2 D U L2 D2 U' L2 B U2 R' F2 D2 L' F R' D' L' U'*)


Spoiler



On inverse:

U2 R' B' U //Cross (4/4)
F D F' //F2L 1 (3/7)
L D L' D' F' D F //F2L 2 (7/14)
D2 L' D L //F2L 3
D B' D' B D2 R D2 R' //F2L 4 + easy WV (8/26)
L B' L F2 L' B L F2 L2 //PLL because I ran out of time trying to find insertions for the wrong three corners (9/35)

*Final solution: L2 F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L' R D2 R' D2 B' D B D' L' D' L D2 F' D' F D L D' L' F D' F' U' B R U2*


----------



## IQubic (Oct 28, 2014)

Scrambles:
1. F' R L2 F B2 R F U2 B U' D2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2
2. L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' F' R' F' D2 F2 L2 D R F U'
3. B2 U R2 D U L2 D2 U' L2 B U2 R' F2 D2 L' F R' D' L' U'

I got 2 DNFs but it was my first ever timed FMC (home or comp), so at least I have an official PB (single ofc, not mo3).
I would like you to try see where you could put commutators in the FIRST AND LAST solves (use different commutators than mine for the last), instead of my OLL PLL endings.

Solution to 1 (54):


Spoiler



Pre-Move D
R' L B' R L' U2 // 2x2x2 6/6
R2 B R2 B //3x3x3 4/10
R F D F' D2 // Pseudo F2L-1 5/15
R' D' R D R2 D B' D' B R' // LP + Edges 10/25
D R2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 R2 D // OLL 9/34
X' U F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' F' U2 // PLL 19// 53
X D// Undo Pre-Move



Scramble 2, I found two separate 12 move solutions to the SAME 3x3x2 (47):


Spoiler



D' L' U2 B' R' U // 2x2x2 6/6
D R' B D B' R // 2x2x3 6/12
D L' F2 L F2 L' F2 L // F2L-1 8/20
F D F' D2 F D F' Z2 // LP+EOLL 7/27
L' U R U' L U *R'* // OLL 7/34
*R'* U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' U' R' F' R2 U2 // PLL 14/48



Scramble 3, which was the worst for us at Seattle (51):


Spoiler



D' F2 D R' F & D2 L' D' L U // 2x2x3 10/10
D L' D' L D // Add Square 5/15
R U' R' F' U F U' // LP+Edges 10/25
Y R' D' R D R' D' R D U2 D' R' D R D' R' D R U2 // OLL

Insert at &: [D2, B U' B']



Hope I wrote it down correctly, sorry if I did not.

-IQubic


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 30, 2014)

Scramble 1: 29


Spoiler



Scramble: F' R L2 F B2 R F U2 B U' D2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2
Solution: U2 L' F L R' D2 R F' R' B2 R F B D2 R2 D' R2 D R2 B R B' F' R' D' R D F D2

2x2x2: U2 L' F L (4 | 4)
2x2x3: R' D2 (*) B2 R B (5 | 9)
3xcross: D2 R2 D' R (4 | 13)
F2L: R D R2 B R B' (5 | 18)
edges: F' R' D' R D F D2 (7 | 25)

Skeleton to 3C at 25. Insert R F' R' B2 R F R' B2 (4 | 29) at (*).

Other ideas that I couldn't make work:

Inverse scramble, premove B' U2:
L' F2 L / R U' B2 U / B' D B = 12 3xcross

Inverse scramble, premove L' F' L U2:
R U' B2 U / D' F D' F' D' B' = 14 3xcross plus connected pair and lots of oriented stuff. 23 -> J perm, but I bet there's a better finish here that solves in under 29.



Scramble 2: 26


Spoiler



Scramble: L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' F' R' F' D2 F2 L2 D R F U'
Solution: F L F U B' D R' D R' F' U' R' U R F B' R2 U R' U' L U R2 U' L' U2 (26)

pseudo-2x2x2: F L F U (4 | 4)
pseudo-2x2x3: B' D2 (2 | 6)
Switch to inverse scramble with premove D2 B U' F' L' F'
3xcross: U' R' U' R2 B (5 | 11) 
Switch to regular scramble with premove B' R2 U R U
F2L: D' R' D (2 | 13)
3 corners: R' F' U' R' U R F (7 | 20)
undo premove: B' R2 U R (*) U
Insert R2 U' L U R2 U' L' U at (*) (6 | 26)

Anyone have any better ideas for the last layer? I feel like 13 F2L should be better than 26, and I had a lot of time left.



Scramble 3: 31


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U R2 D U L2 D2 U' L2 B U2 R' F2 D2 L' F R' D' L' U'
Solution: F2 L2 D R' D2 R F2 R' D B D' B' D F D2 L' D L' F L F' D L D' L D L2 D' L' U D2

Premove U D2
2x2x2: F2 L2 D R' (4+1 | 5)
almost 2x2x3: D2 R F2 R' (4 | 9)
almost 3xcross: D B D' B' (4 + 1 | 14)
3xcross, plus an LL pair: D F D' (3 | 17) <-- me trying a pseudo F2L that didn't lead anywhere.
F2L: D' L' D L' F L F' (6 | 23)
sune: D L D' L D L2 D' L' (8 | 31)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll transcribe the rest later, but here's my solution for scramble 1. 



Spoiler



Scramble: F' R L2 F B2 R F U2 B U' D2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2

D2 R' B R U' L' U R' D R U2 R' D' R' U L U' B R2 B D' B' D B R2 D R (27)

I found this easy/lucky skeleton in like three minutes, and the first two insertions I tried were the best ones I found. Ultimately the lamest FMC solve I've done in competition, but it's a PB. 

D2 R' B R U2 * (2x2x2)
R2 B R2 B (2x2x3)
D' B' D B (orient edges)
R2 D R (permute edges)

16 moves with 5 corners left

* = U L' U' ^ R2 U L U' R2 (cancel 3)
^ = U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R (cancel 2)

I would like to note that this solution has no F-turns.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I'll transcribe the rest later, but here's my solution for scramble 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh. Nice solve. Love the 5 gen.


----------

